# Golden mix puppy in hillsborough county FL



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Not familiar with this shelter, do the rescues in fl know about her? She's adorable, so sad how many end up in these places.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I contacted the Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool. Hope this cutie finds a great home soon. If it only could be a perfect world everyday.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

bwoz said:


> Cool. Hope this cutie finds a great home soon. If it only could be a perfect world everyday.


Yeah... I must have looked at over 1,000 dogs that are homeless yesterday... and that's just in the central florida area.... I have noticed a major increase lately in dogs put in to shelters, being given away or just abandoned completely


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Ya it's overwhelming. That's why I figure if I just do what I can it at least helps out somehow. I think alot of people have income changes and losing their homes so we're seeing more than usual maybe? So sad for everyone.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got a response from the rescue and they said if we can help him they will. Some of the shelters in this area adopt the goldens out really fast.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

The link is no longer active. I hope this cutie found a home.

--
Rachel


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

GrafixMuse said:


> The link is no longer active. I hope this cutie found a home.
> 
> --
> Rachel


I just contacted them directly waiting for a response...
A girl in Orlando was asking for her info.. so hopefully that all works out


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

LogansMama said:


> I just contacted them directly waiting for a response...
> A girl in Orlando was asking for her info.. so hopefully that all works out


I hope it did work out.....:crossfing


----------

